# Chronic wasting disease now rings Greater Yellowstone in Wyoming



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Chronic wasting disease now rings Greater Yellowstone in Wyoming

By Ralph Maughan On October 27, 2014 · 9 Comments · In Deer, Disease, Elk, Moose, Wildlife, Wolves, Wolves and Prey, Wyoming, Wyoming Wolves How much longer before the feedlots are hit?

Nightmare mad elk or mad deer disease, the always lethal malady spread by prions (infectious proteins), keeps creeping ever closer the the Greater Yellowstone ecosystem in Wyoming and to the massive elk winter feedlots. In these, it is expected to spread like wildfire in cheatgrass.

According to Wyoming Game and Fish, CWD presence has now been confirmed in the lab and visually in the field in all the hunting units adjacent to the core of the Greater Yellowstone in NW Wyoming. The new, bad news is detailed in the Jackson Hole News and Guide, CWD keeps creeping closer to feedgrounds.

For years critics have wanted to close down the elk feedgrounds to prevent infection. Now it seems obvious the state game department will never do this. It is hypothesized that wolves are as close to an ideal way of taking out infected deer and elk just beginning to show symptoms as any natural method possible. Wolves, disproportionately target sick ungulate prey. The hypothesis has not been tested, however, and it is doubtful that it will, given Wyomings hostility to a natural density for the now restored predator.

As hunters wait for the axe to fall, they can have their moose, elk, or deer tested at Wyoming State Veterinary Lab at 307-766-9925.

CWD does not occur in Montana or Idaho. These states contain the rest of the Greater Yellowstone. 

http://www.thewildlifenews.com/2014...ase-now-rings-greater-yellowstone-in-wyoming/ 

http://www.thewildlifenews.com/2014...reater-yellowstone-in-wyoming/#comment-406684

How much longer before the feedlots are hit?

YOU CANNOT FIX STUPID, WITH MORE STUPID. ...TSS

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. says: 

October 29, 2014 at 6:18 am 

>>> It is hypothesized that wolves are as close to an ideal way of taking out infected deer and elk just beginning to show symptoms as any natural method possible. Wolves, disproportionately target sick ungulate prey. The hypothesis has not been tested, however, and it is doubtful that it will, given Wyomings hostility to a natural density for the now restored predator. <<<

PLEASE be careful what you ask for.

recently, canine spongiform encephalopathy has been confirmed.


SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT ;




Wednesday, October 29, 2014 

Chronic wasting disease now rings Greater Yellowstone in Wyoming

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/10/chronic-wasting-disease-now-rings.html


----------

